# The Assassin's Wife, Action-Thriller



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*1. The Assassin's Wife*
#3 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife
#3 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review:
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife
#6 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review:
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife
#3 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 

Customer review:
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife
#2 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review:
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife
#4 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review:
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife
#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political    --Only .99 cents on Kindle!

"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

2. The Golden Catch
#43 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. _The Assassin's Wife_
#7 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

2. _The Recruiter_
#6 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife
#4 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."


2.  The Recruiter
#3 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife
#7 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."


2.  The Recruiter
#4 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. _The Assassin's Wife_
#6 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

2. _The Recruiter_
#4 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife
#16 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."


2.  The Recruiter
#6 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


3.  The Golden Catch > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife
#10 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."


2.  The Recruiter
#3 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


3.  The Golden Catch > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife
#7 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."


2.  The Recruiter
#4 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


3.  The Golden Catch > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife
#7 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."


2.  The Recruiter
#2 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


3.  The Golden Catch > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife
#14 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."


2.  The Recruiter
#1 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


3.  The Golden Catch > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife
#18 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."


2.  The Recruiter
#1 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


3.  The Golden Catch > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Assassin's Wife

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."


2.  The Recruiter

Making amends for his horrible past...betrayed by his employer...torn from the woman he loves...spy recruiter Chuck Brandt is down, but not out. Now he will have to recruit the only man alive that can help him - the man he used to be. 

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


3.  The Golden Catch > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:*

*The Golden Catch*
"Sustains a high level of excitement throughout. High points are the globe-spanning story and the *exceptional* sea-based descriptions..."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great...novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Assassin's Wife*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

***

"Written to keep you on edge and held to the story. Hard to put down and do anything else. Makes you feel like you are with the people in the story!" -Review for *The Assassin's Wife *

"I really enjoyed reading this book. I found it difficult to put it down for a moment. I will read the author's book again" - Review for *The Assassin's Wife*
***

99 cents on Kindle - 270 pages


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting action-packed weekend read set in the Pacific Northwest? Check out *The Assassin's Wife*. From the wilds of Idaho to the sea of Alaska join Meg as she evades, then eliminates the men who killed her husband.

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE*

"Written to keep you on edge and held to the story. Hard to put down and do anything else. Makes you feel like you are with the people in the story!" Reader review

*The Assassin's Wife*
99 cents on Kindle!
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good Sunday read? Check out:

*The Golden Catch*
"If you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book..."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great...novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."

New release:
*Pursuit: A Thriller*
From Morocco to Madagascar Paul tracks down the world's most wanted terrorist.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good Sunday read? Check out:

*The Golden Catch*
"If you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly...you will like this book..."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great...novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."

New release:
*Pursuit: A Thriller*
Paul races from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most wanted terrorist.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Survival Action-Adventure:

Meg is on the run through the wilds of Idaho, pursued by the men who killed her husband. Will she survive? Will the man sitting by the campfire help her? Read *THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* to find out what happens to Meg on the day she finds herself on the other side of the law.

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE * http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ

Check out this video to see what Meg's journey into Hell's Canyon looks like: http://bit.ly/X7m8cQ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Meg is on the run through the wilds of Idaho, pursued by the men who killed her husband. Will she survive? Will the man sitting by the campfire help her? Read THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE to find out what happens to Meg on the day she finds herself on the other side of the law.

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ

Check out this video to see what Meg's journey into Hell's Canyon looks like: http://bit.ly/X7m8cQ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good thriller? Check out:

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."

*The Golden Catch*
"If you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly...you will like this book..."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great...novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

New release:
*Pursuit: A Thriller*
Paul races from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

**Kindle Countdown Deal**

*The Assassin's Wife* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."

**Kindle Countdown Deal**

_*99 cents for two more hours only*_


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good thriller? Check out:

*The Golden Catch* **Kindle Countdown Deal* 99 cents for 15 more minutes!* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY] http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY[/url]
"If you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly...you will like this book..."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great...novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

New release:
*Pursuit: A Thriller*
Paul races from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

5.0 out of 5 stars *One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight!* December 3, 2013
_If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down._

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Like thrillers? Check out:

*The Assassin's Wife*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

_5.0 out of 5 stars One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight! December 3, 2013
If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down._

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"Mr. Weston kept me reading until the wee hours of the morning."
*The Assassin's Wife*

Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*The Assassin's Wife*
"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."

*Pursuit: A Thriller* *ON SALE*
_"Great story, lots of action. Story held you interest so you couldn't wait to see what was going to happen next."_

*The Golden Catch*
_"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there."_

*Fatal Return* *ON SALE*
_"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."_

*The Recruiter*
_"Just when you think you have it all figured out, the story changes and is nothing like what you thought. It was hard to put it down."_

*Fatal Return and Pursuit are on Kindle Daily Deals for two more days.*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Like thrillers? Check out:

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

5.0 out of 5 stars *One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight!* December 3, 2013
_If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down._

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Like thrillers? Check out:*

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

5.0 out of 5 stars *One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight!* December 3, 2013
_If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down._

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good thriller to read over the weekend? *

Check out these opening lines:

Frank Murdoch figured he had at least a fifty percent chance of surviving the hour.
*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

The stench of burning oil filled the air along with the smell of death.
*Fatal Return* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QPW2YI

It was a typical day until she saw Eric with the wood box.
*The Assassin's Wife* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM

When the birds erupted from the Kapok tree, Lydia knew she was in danger.
*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

Kelly glanced over her shoulder before she stepped into the bakery.
*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

All Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good thriller?

Check out these opening lines:

It was a typical day until she saw Eric with the wood box.
*The Assassin's Wife* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM

The stench of burning oil filled the air along with the smell of death. * CURRENTLY ON KINDLE COUNTDOWN DEAL*
*Fatal Return* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QPW2YI

When the birds erupted from the Kapok tree, Lydia knew she was in danger.
*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

Kelly glanced over her shoulder before she stepped into the bakery.
*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Frank Murdoch figured he had at least a fifty percent chance of surviving the hour.
*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

All Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Like action-packed thrillers? Check out:*

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

5.0 out of 5 stars_ One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight! December 3, 2013
If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down._

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Like action-packed thrillers? Check out:*

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

5.0 out of 5 stars One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight! December 3, 2013
_If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down._

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Like action-packed thrillers? Check out:*

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

5.0 out of 5 stars One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight! December 3, 2013
_If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down._

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good weekend read? Check out: *

*The Assassin's Wife*

_"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."_

_I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!_

Check out this video to see what Meg's journey into Hell's Canyon looks like: http://bit.ly/X7m8cQ

Download *The Assassin's Wife* to your Kindle now: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
*Action-packed thrillers the whole family can enjoy*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Like action-packed thrillers? Check out:*

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

5.0 out of 5 stars One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight! December 3, 2013
If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down.

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

**Kindle Countdown Deals**

*The Assassin's Wife*
_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

*Pursuit: A Thriller*
_"Great story, lots of action. Story held you interest so you couldn't wait to see what was going to happen next."_

*The Golden Catch*
_"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there."_

Only 99 cents each through 4/24
Always Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Like action-packed thrillers? Check out:*

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

5.0 out of 5 stars One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight! December 3, 2013
_If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down._

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Like action-packed thrillers? Check out:*

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

5.0 out of 5 stars One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight! December 3, 2013
If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down.

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Like action-packed thrillers? Check out:*

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

5.0 out of 5 stars One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight! December 3, 2013
_If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down._

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Like action-packed thrillers? Check out:*

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

5.0 out of 5 stars One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight! December 3, 2013
_If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it _down.

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Like action-packed thrillers? Check out:*

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

5.0 out of 5 stars One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight! December 3, 2013
_If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down._

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Like action-packed thrillers? Check out:

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

5.0 out of 5 stars One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight! December 3, 2013
_If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down._

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Like action-packed thrillers? Check out:

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

5.0 out of 5 stars One adrenalin rush after another! Hold on tight! December 3, 2013
_If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down._

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE* http://amzn.to/OjKXvZ
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run in the wilds of Idaho, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."_

_"I really enjoyed reading this book. I found it difficult to put it down for a moment. I will read the author's book again."_

_"Written to keep you on edge and held to the story. Hard to put down and do anything else. Makes you feel like you are with the people in the story!"_

* The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller*
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Assassin's Wife*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

_"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."_

_"I really enjoyed reading this book. I found it difficult to put it down for a moment. I will read the author's book again."_

_"Written to keep you on edge and held to the story. Hard to put down and do anything else. Makes you feel like you are with the people in the story!"_

*The Assassin's Wife* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Assassin's Wife*

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. 
_
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."_

_"I really enjoyed reading this book. I found it difficult to put it down for a moment. I will read the author's book again."_

_"Written to keep you on edge and held to the story. Hard to put down and do anything else. Makes you feel like you are with the people in the story!"_

*The Assassin's Wife* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

*The Assassin's Wife* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
*On Sale Now
99c for a limited time*

Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."

"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

*The Assassin's Wife* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
On Sale Now
99c for a limited time

Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

*The Assassin's Wife* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
On Sale Now
99c for a limited time

Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

*The Assassin's Wife* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
On Sale Now
99c for a limited time

Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."

"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked."

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories."

"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guy's. It kept me interested all the way through."

"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!"

The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GWEFQM/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk
Reduced for a limited time
Available on Audio Soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guy's. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GWEFQM/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk
Reduced for a limited time
Available on Audio Soon

*FREE THIS WEEK* The Recruiter: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."

"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked."

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories."

"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guy's. It kept me interested all the way through."

"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!"

The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
NOW AVAILABLE ON AUDIO


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guy's. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
NOW AVAILABLE ON AUDIO 
I have one free code to give away. First person to email me gets it.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guy's. It kept me interested all the way through." _

"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!"

*The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
*NOW AVAILABLE ON AUDIO 
I have one free code to give away. First person to email me gets it.*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _
*
Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guy's. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
*NOW AVAILABLE ON AUDIO * http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Assassins-Wife-A-Thriller-Audiobook/B00OV8ARAK/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_srTtl?qid=1418493297&sr=1-1


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guy's. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
*NOW AVAILABLE ON AUDIO* http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Assassins-Wife-A-Thriller-Audiobook/B00OV8ARAK/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_srTtl?qid=1418493297&sr=1-1


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guy's. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
*NOW AVAILABLE ON AUDIO* http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Assassins-Wife-A-Thriller-Audiobook/B00OV8ARAK/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_srTtl?qid=1418493297&sr=1-1


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" 
_
*The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
*NOW AVAILABLE ON AUDIO* http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Assassins-Wife-A-Thriller-Audiobook/B00OV8ARAK/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_srTtl?qid=1418493297&sr=1-1


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
*NOW AVAILABLE ON AUDIO* http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Assassins-Wife-A-Thriller-Audiobook/B00OV8ARAK/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_srTtl?qid=1418493297&sr=1-1


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_
_
"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." 
_
*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.*

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
NOW AVAILABLE ON AUDIO http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Assassins-Wife-A-Thriller-Audiobook/B00OV8ARAK/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_srTtl?qid=1418493297&sr=1-1
Modify message


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
NOW AVAILABLE ON AUDIO http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Assassins-Wife-A-Thriller-Audiobook/B00OV8ARAK/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_srTtl?qid=1418493297&sr=1-1


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM

NOW AVAILABLE ON AUDIO http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Assassins-Wife-A-Thriller-Audiobook/B00OV8ARAK/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_srTtl?qid=1418493297&sr=1-1


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*The Assassin's Wife: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM

NOW AVAILABLE ON AUDIO http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Assassins-Wife-A-Thriller-Audiobook/B00OV8ARAK/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_srTtl?qid=1418493297&sr=1-1


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*FREE TODAY*

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM

*FREE UNTIL 6/03/15*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories._"

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. 
*
_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

****
_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through."

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Audiobook available at Audible.com


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Audiobook available at Audible.com


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_
_
"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _
*
Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _
_
"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Audiobook available at Audible.com


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. 
*
_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Audiobook available at Audible.com


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. 
*
_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _
*
THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Audiobook available at Audible.com


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Audiobook available at Audible.com


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Audiobook available at Audible.com


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."
_
"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked."

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. 
*
_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through."_

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Audiobook available at Audible.com


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*FREE THIS WEEKEND 6/17/16-6/19/16*

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
*Available on Kindle Unlimited
Audiobook available at Audible.com


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Audiobook available at Audible.com


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_
_
"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *
_
"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _
_
"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _
_
"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _
*
THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Audiobook available at Audible.com


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _
_
"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!"

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Audiobook available at Audible.com


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*FREE until 7/1/17*

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Audiobook at Audible.com


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

*Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently. *

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories."_

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!"

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Audiobook at Audible.com


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

_"A Jennifer Garner Role? Fast paced adventure, lots of plain killing but no stretched out gory details. Good beach read and I liked." _

Drama Professor Meg Coles is in a state of shock after her husband is terminated and she barely escapes the killers. Now she is on the run, on the F.B.I.'s most wanted list, and a fugitive of the law and of government assassins. She learns that she knows very little about the man she's been married to for ten years. She must become a criminal to survive and to find out the truth, and she must get answers before the death teams silence her permanently.

_"Very interesting and fascinating story. Good fast page turner and hard to put down when it's time to sleep. Am looking forward to reading the next few stories." _

_"I enjoyed the ability of the woman to out guess the bad guys. It kept me interested all the way through." _

_"I loved this book. It grabbed me from the first moment and kept my gripped all the way through. Just when you thought you figured it out, there you'd go again! It was action packed. Meg is a great lead in the book and managed to survive against all odds. Don't miss this book! The ending will make you want more!" _

*THE ASSASSIN'S WIFE: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Audiobook at Audible.com


----------

